# What is the latest word on Travel Channel HD on Dishnetwork



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone have the real scoop on whether Travel Channel HD will ever appear?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It is rumored to be on the satellite now. When it will be made available is anyone's guess.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

"Soon."


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

blooker68 said:


> Does anyone have the real scoop on whether Travel Channel HD will ever appear?


DISH Network Charges Forward With Another Round of National HD Channel Launches:


> DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), today announced plans to bolster its rapidly expanding HD programming with the launch of an additional 22 national HD channels beginning Monday, May 12. These additions include:
> 
> -- ABC Family HD (DISH Network -- Disney HD East (Ch. 172)
> Ch. 180) -- ESPNews HD (Ch. 142)
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Press Release Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128348

Looks good for Travel HD!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

you should have it today


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

Now that's what's I call "Soon."


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

rey_1178 said:


> you should have it today


Thought the release stated 'starting today'. Not sure what that means,


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

garys said:


> Thought the release stated 'starting today'. Not sure what that means,


it means you'll get it today plus these;

22 national HD channels beginning Monday, May 12. These additions include:

-- ABC Family HD (DISH Network -- Disney HD East (Ch. 172)
Ch. 180) -- ESPNews HD (Ch. 142)
-- Biography HD (Ch. 119) -- Hallmark Movie Channel HD
-- Bravo HD (Ch. 129) (Ch. 187)
-- Cartoon HD (Ch. 176) -- MGM HD (Ch. 385)
-- Cinemax 5 Star (Ch. 381) -- Sci Fi HD (Ch. 122)
-- Cinemax HD West (Ch. 380) -- Smithsonian HD (Ch. 374)
-- Tennis Channel HD (Ch. 400) -- Toon Disney HD (Ch. 174)
-- Comcast Sports Network New -- Travel Channel HD (Ch. 215)
England HD (Ch. 435)* -- USA HD (Ch. 105)
-- CNBC HD (Ch. 208) -- Weather Channel HD (Ch. 214)
-- CNN HD (Ch. 200) -- World Fishing Network HD (Ch. 396)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You should have it now.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Samantha Brown is in HD right this minute! Yay!


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> Samantha Brown is in HD right this minute! Yay!


Who?


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Samantha Brown. Travel Channel. On the TV. The big box with the moving pictures on it.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> Samantha Brown. Travel Channel. On the TV. The big box with the moving pictures on it.


Sorry, but I've never heard of Samantha Brown, nor watch the Travel Channel. No need to be a smart ass.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Have never watched this channel but isn't there a ghost hunters like thing on it? haunted places or something?


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> Sorry, but I've never heard of Samantha Brown, nor watch the Travel Channel. No need to be a smart ass.


That's okay, but the thread is _about_ the Travel Channel, it's right there in the title. I think it's fair to make references to it when talking about it.


----------

